# Spam?



## Ghost40 (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure if its spam or actual email being sent on behalf of the SS.org forum. Its hard to tell since its a gmail account. But it looks to be sent through icontact. 




> Hi this is Peter from*site redacted*. We are a brand new Discussion Board for the modern guitar player. Vintage guys are always welcome, but we cater more to the Rock, Heavy Rock, Progressive and Metal side of things.
> 
> As I said we are brand new and looking to build up good, active members. That is why you are getting this email. Come on over and sign up. It&#8217;s totally free and you will be automatically entered into our new members contest where we are giving away a Luna Acoustic Guitar, Tech 21 Metal Distortion Pedals, Source Audio Pedals, George L Cable Kits, DR String, and much more. Once things get going we also plan to do monthly giveaways with sponsored prized from Dean Guitars, Line 6, Tech 21, TC Electronic to name a few.
> 
> ...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 26, 2012)

It's not even the same url, why would it be from sevenstring.org?


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 26, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> It's not even the same url, why would it be from sevenstring.org?




Damnit! I need phonics

Close please


----------

